# Cichlids and Powerhead!!



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

I put in a PowerHead 402 in my 66gal and my cichlids love it, they are just cruisin' the tank non-stop.









The power head is up on bust!!









Anyone else running powerhead with their cichlids?? How did they react?? And will they continue to be more active?


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

.....


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

....


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Lol i cant see any of ur fish? r there any in there lol


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Yea, they sure love that powerhead....................

wtf...............


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

WTF hey!?!?!









Well here you f*&#in' go!!









You want the pics here they are!!


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

....


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

....


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

...


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

....


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)




----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)




----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

You wanted Pics with the fish in it and now you got em!!

I was just showing the power head in the original pics but seen as you didn't understand, I thought I'd entertain you!

oh btw, next time you should think before you try to roast!!









and this is just for you!!


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> Lol i cant see any of ur fish? r there any in there lol


 ...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh yea? you think your a tought guy huh??

well f*ck you to buddy!!


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Nice!!

I really like the head tilt that you got goin' on there!!

That makes you the GangStar I guess then eh!?

Oh wait!!


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

You're staring at your finger kinda weird!?!?! Did you just finish with your mom???

Does it smell like this:


























Edit:

BTW, its a tuna, if you couldn't figure it out.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, but neal's pond pwns your tank :/

...therefor, you have have been:


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Yeah! His pond is sweet, there is no doubt!

But we could all have just as nice ponds in our houses if Neal would let us in on his headtilt secret to becoming a successful GANGSTAR!!!!!

Oh, BTW Neal, Nice Mr. T starter kit you got there!!!!



















Can you See the Difference......I can't see the Difference!!!

lmfao


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

YOU better sit the fock DOWN!


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

okay okay!!!

I'm so sorry,.......

only because when I look at you, you remind me of;










lmfao :rasp:

SHUT-UP DUDE!! you're a joke!!!

You should sit down before your head explodes!! Only a loser would take pics of himself in a mirror!!!!


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

and besides, you shouldn't be playin' with your mom's camera!!

What happens if you break it?? Won't she get mad!?!?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I'll put money on this thread being closed within 10 mins...

And give in rhom, peacock won this little argument ages ago!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Last f*cking CHance Turbo..


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

well thats my 10 mins gone


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

lmao!!

sh*t that was entertaining!!!

Nice piece......smith and wesson ???

If so, good taste!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

damn dude. neal finna bust a cap.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

its gettin surious up in hurrr.....lol


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Peacock you are a HUGE FRUITCAKE. What are you some gangster? Grow up numnuts, I-net tought guys are pussies, especially you.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

garybusey said:


> Peacock you are a HUGE FRUITCAKE. What are you some gangster? Grow up numnuts, I-net tought guys are pussies, especially you.:laugh:


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh big boy huh?

yea, your a big tough guy with your tinney ass 100 gallon tank..

Hah.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats, dipshits: best thread ever









No need to keep this one alive...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

can I just point out that Neal shaves his armpits?


----------

